# Pygmy Gourami Breeding Success!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its been about 3-4 months since I picked up some pygmy gourami from a local fish store.
I have a group of 8 or so in my 33 gallon tank. Found two fry in one of my shrimp tank, over the past 2 weeks they have grown considerably, now I have 2 frys that look like mini adults.

I was peeking in my tank, when I noticed a female gourami guarding the area. Saw little tiny mosquito larva shapes moving around. More babies! Hopefully they'll stay away from the filter intake and my angels!

Does anyone know the quantity of fry I could have in my tank off of a pygmy gourami?

-Gordon


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordon,

Good for you! Raising the fry can be great fun; let us know how it goes!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

What species is it? Initially I thougth you meant a dwarf species like honey gouami. But do you mean a sparkling gourami?

If they're honeys you could get a TON of eggs. When i was trying to breed mine it was a few hundred. We were successful with 5 babies, so... yeah. they hatch out tiny. you're off to a great start regardless of species! 

GL!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Sparkling Gourami. Only two survived, I guess the others got eaten. Really nice looking fish, a favorite of mine. Next time I see the fry I'll be dumping them into a spare tank, maybe raise them up.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats so kool! why don't you put a net on the filter intake and hope for the best (more babies!!)


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations!

They must be happy and healthy if they've decided to procreate. 

Good luck with raising the fry and I hope you have continued success.

Andy


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its easier for me to breed pygmy gourami then crystal shrimps. lol


----------

